# Here's one of the old girl



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It was slow in the goose blind yesterday morning so I got a chance to snap a photo of my old lady. Maxi is nearing 11 now but still rules the roost with an Iron Paw.


*







*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a great photo of a truly regal Golden!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Maxi is a beauty! Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She looks great and is a beautie


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I absolutely love that wise white sugar face. Thanks for sharing the photo- beautiful veteran. . .


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a wonderful white face! She reminds me of my old Candy


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful! You should enter that shot in the photo contest. She looks very nobel/regal!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love that photo.
Maxi is beautiful!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

With an almost reprimanding look on her face of "Mister, you're going to miss that next goose if you don't stop this foolishness'.....lol.
She's SC's Grand Dame for sure


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous. I think she sees/smells a bird!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, she is stunning! I just want to reach out and see if her fur is as soft as it looks 

Thanks for sharing her beauty with us.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

She may be an oldie but she is a goodie - love her face!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

She's beautiful. Looks like she is very intent on not taking her eyes off hunting.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She does have that look of authority. What a beauty. Goldens age so gracefully.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

She is so beautiful and sweet! I have a Maxie too!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> What a great photo of a truly regal Golden!


 
Hank, you couldn't have described it any better!!!
She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

She is so regal looking! I love this pic!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> It was slow in the goose blind yesterday morning so I got a chance to snap a photo of my old lady. Maxi is nearing 11 now but still rules the roost with an Iron Paw.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 
Oh, she's grand!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

She is beautiful! Looks like she enjoyed the day, even if it was slow


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful, just simply beautiful. What a fantastic girl.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I second or third the notion that you should enter that photo into Novembers contest


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Maxi Old Lady is Grand! She does look ready to spring whenever needed...I liked the comment...by moverking: "Mister, you're going to miss that next goose if you don't stop this foolishness"


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She really does look regal in that photo. Really beautiful girl.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You better put that in the photo contest!

She is a beauty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's as beautiful as ever! Glad you were a little slow SC.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! Thank you for sharing the gorgeous picture.

I must say I LOVE her name too! My Maxine was supposed to be "Maxie" but it just never fit, and Max did.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the intense, focused look on her face! What a gorgeous golden oldie!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is soooo pretty!!!! She knows it too!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a great shot of that gorgeous gal


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> What a beautiful girl! Thank you for sharing the gorgeous picture.
> 
> I must say I LOVE her name too! My Maxine was supposed to be "Maxie" but it just never fit, and Max did.


Her predecessor was Maxine  (I hate to learn new names : )


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a b eautiful girl she is. When they love to hut, they tned to forget their age. Daddy's old English Setter, Mack, at a couple months shy of 15 still wanted to go when he kne Daddy was going quail hunting. He had arthritis very bad, hwas hard of hearing, eye sight bad, but he would to go the car, old stiff tail wagging.

And my Dad, God love him, " would put Mack in the car and take him to an area that was not to rought and hunting 20-30 minutes---AND MACK SOMETIMES FOUND A COVY OF QUAIL, then take Mack back hom and get the young dogs and go to the rougher area. But Mack was happy--he had gone hunting once again.

Yep, when they love it they tend to forget their aches and pains and failoing eyes and ears and stiffness, they just want to be there with beloved master, hunting together. Love that picture of that old gray face. She enjoys it, that is clear.


----------

